# Just now found this forum



## Nashville Guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I'm 17 and I've been suffering DR/DR Depression Anxiety symptoms for 2 months 24/7

First of all I play a lot of video games and live a sedentary lifestyle but I do get out and exercise everyday. My diet is bad also I have never done drugs I'll get right to it

Night of the super bowl 2 months ago I was playing some video games and all of a sudden a thought entered my head "What's the point of all this" that thought led to a severe panic attack that lasted 2 hours well into the night. That night was the first of many of me questioning reality and thinking of life after death always negative thoughts in addition to the thoughts I'm suffering 24/7 symptoms of Anxiety shaking jitters and loss of interest in activities that I used to enjoy memory problems insomnia and out of body experiences now I don't feel human anymore. I can't function anymore my outlook of life was always broad and positive but now I think of life as a sort of hell.I think of my symptoms 24/7 even when I'm doing something. I try to find a thought that calms me down or distracts me but nothing works. I can never bring myself out of this stage of chronic anxiousness I'm scared I'll never feel better should I seek a doctor? How long will this last? Normal days have different feelings during different parts of the day but this is like a flat negative line throughout the day and night it also effects my dreams I have to often being more vivid emotional and longer... If I'm lucky I'll get 3-4 hours of sleep a night now I'm worried about dying of not getting enough sleep at night

I suffered child separation anxiety when I was younger but I got out of it through acceptance but this I can't accept no matter how hard I try

Best regards Troubled Teen in Nashville

I just wanna be normal again I'm tired of thinking thoughts like Is there really a heaven or What am I gonna do when my mom dies it's all scary


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

Welcome. I think you'll find there are a few people here who were triggered a similar way.

It might be worth your time to discuss options with a doctor and/or therapist.


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, you mentioned your diet is bad. I find that eating lots of fruit, veggies and plant proteins instead of meat works heaps to make me feel positive and energized, which takes my focus away from DP. When I eat like crap, I feel like crap and nothing gets better. Just my advice/my 2 cents on that part if it helps


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh and a B-12 supplement helped a lot with my memory and focus!!! I'll probably make a post about that soon.


----------



## thetemplewithin (Mar 23, 2015)

Dont worry man, your gonna live a long and happy healthy life. i promise. its just anxiety, and youll get bored of obsessing over it.and youll get happy again,and than youll get bored with what makes you happy and than in turn perhaps youll obsess over anxiety cuz your bored again and so on and so forth, no worries my man,just go get a burger, watch guardians of the galaxy, have you seen it? its pretty dope.


----------



## Nashville Guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies

I'm trying to get sleep at night taking natural supplements like melatonin GABA and Valerian root and and for the moment I'm getting sleep but during the day anxiety rules but at least I got my sleep back still having pretty trippy dreams

Also taking B complex Omega 3 D3 and Magnesium

Trying to cut down on my otherwise massive suger diet And I'm eating more spinach and celery and fruit now hoping that'll help a bit

As for the doctor I'm working on hopefully I'll get one soon.. pills seem a mixed bag some people they work some notice no improvement what are your thoughts?

Still space out sometimes and wonder is this really my bedroom yadayada can't help but notice there was a lot of cloudy cold days this winter here and I wonder if I'm suffering from a form of SAD because when it strings 6-7-8 days without sunlight it does seem depressing


----------



## Nashville Guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Also anyone note Improvement on St John's wart?


----------



## Nashville Guy (Mar 22, 2015)

thetemplewithin said:


> Dont worry man, your gonna live a long and happy healthy life. i promise. its just anxiety, and youll get bored of obsessing over it.and youll get happy again,and than youll get bored with what makes you happy and than in turn perhaps youll obsess over anxiety cuz your bored again and so on and so forth, no worries my man,just go get a burger, watch guardians of the galaxy, have you seen it? its pretty dope.


Thanks for your advice man problem keeping focused on entertainment does seem a problem


----------



## thetemplewithin (Mar 23, 2015)

Nashville Guy said:


> Thanks for your advice man problem keeping focused on entertainment does seem a problem


 people with this condition are very obsessive, analytical, and in general hate not being in control. the vivid dreams are very common, ive had dreams like you wouldnt frickin believe, ive even remembered dreams that took place several years ago that at that time i never even knew i dreamt until i remembered outbof nowhere years later(lots of shit bubbles up when your in these panic ridden states).
But dont worry too much man, you will be okay,even if it feels impossible,i know DR rips and takes your soul,but thats only how it feels not what it actually is, and also the reason you will be okay is because you dont have a real mental disease like schizophrenia.


----------



## Nashville Guy (Mar 22, 2015)

thetemplewithin said:


> people with this condition are very obsessive, analytical, and in general hate not being in control. the vivid dreams are very common, ive had dreams like you wouldnt frickin believe, ive even remembered dreams that took place several years ago that at that time i never even knew i dreamt until i remembered outbof nowhere years later(lots of shit bubbles up when your in these panic ridden states).
> But dont worry too much man, you will be okay,even if it feels impossible,i know DR rips and takes your soul,but thats only how it feels not what it actually is, and also the reason you will be okay is because you dont have a real mental disease like schizophrenia.


I know man at night like right now I feel borderline delirious with random thoughts keeping me from falling asleep makes it really difficult and if (not when) I do fall asleep I get some massively crazy dream that somehow makes it all feel worse


----------



## thetemplewithin (Mar 23, 2015)

Nashville Guy said:


> I know man at night like right now I feel borderline delirious with random thoughts keeping me from falling asleep makes it really difficult and if (not when) I do fall asleep I get some massively crazy dream that somehow makes it all feel worse


 yeah, is it kind of like your thoughts are constructing themselves? 
anyways,i dont know how many times ive waken up in my bed, got out of my bed, only to wake up again in a repeated lucid dream just to start over.
another sensation ill get is my mind while falling asleep will construct an image ( like a bridge on another planet) but the fucked up part is my mind will register or confuse it as a memory, it has this familiarness to it,like ive been there, very trippy and strange. but all in all, they are just brainfarts due to anxiety.
last year i felt i was going absolute nuts trying to fall asleep in about a 3 week period, after that i fall asleep pretty normal to this day, so its only temporary.


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

Nashville Guy said:


> Thanks for all the replies
> 
> I'm trying to get sleep at night taking natural supplements like melatonin GABA and Valerian root and and for the moment I'm getting sleep but during the day anxiety rules but at least I got my sleep back still having pretty trippy dreams


Np! Have you tried chamomile for sleep+anxiety?


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, just noticed you said you are getting sleep! Well for anxiety during the day I find that lavender tea helps and doesn't make me tired, just less anxious  For sleep I drink loose leaf chamomile!


----------

